# Problems with Canon 60D



## lutheraned (Jul 24, 2017)

I just purchased a Canon 60D from a friend. It had been working fine while he had the camera. I bought a battery and an SD card for it. Watched a video on the 60D. Played with the settings and familiarized myself with the menu. I updated the firmware to Ver.1.1.2. Before I played with all of the settings it seemed to be working. I took it on a photo walk after setting things the way I wanted them, and it went haywire. In manual mode it makes a click sound, viewfinder goes black and nothing happens. In auto mode when shudder is pressed the camera starts firing in continuous shooting mode then gives out error message. No image is recorded. Can I set it back to factory settings. Will that help?


----------



## jaomul (Jul 24, 2017)

I'd reset it to factory settings, I would however first try a different address card, they have been known to cause weird issues when faulty


----------



## lutheraned (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you jaomul. I tried a different SD card and it didn't help. I found on the menu "clear all camera settings". That didn't help either. Is there another way to set the factory settings?


----------



## jaomul (Jul 24, 2017)

Resetting Canon EOS 60D Digital SLR Camera

You can try this but maybe the firmware update needs to be done again


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 24, 2017)

yes, try reinstalling the firmware update
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## lutheraned (Jul 24, 2017)

jaomul said:


> Resetting Canon EOS 60D Digital SLR Camera
> 
> You can try this but maybe the firmware update needs to be done again





jaomul said:


> Resetting Canon EOS 60D Digital SLR Camera
> 
> You can try this but maybe the firmware update needs to be done again





jaomul said:


> Resetting Canon EOS 60D Digital SLR Camera
> 
> You can try this but maybe the firmware update needs to be done again


I didn't know about removing the batteries. I can't find the slider in the battery compart to get to the backup battery.


----------



## lutheraned (Jul 24, 2017)

lutheraned said:


> Thank you jaomul. I tried a different SD card and it didn't help. I found on the menu "clear all camera settings". That didn't help either. Is there another way to set the factory settings?


I just read that on the 60D the memory battery is an integral part of the main board inside of the camera and is not user accessible. So, I may be at a dead end.


----------



## sniper x (Aug 1, 2017)

I would go back to the previous firmware. You will be able to find a download for it and re-install it on the camera. I always wonder why people think they need the latest firmware when the first thing they say is "The camera was working perfectly" and then go on to describe a problem later. I guess it is the common mentality. I have it too.


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 1, 2017)

You mentioned the camera gives you an error message.  What message is it displaying?  (often times it's just an error number but Canon lists the meaning behind many of these numbers.)


----------



## lutheraned (Aug 2, 2017)

lutheraned said:


> lutheraned said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you jaomul. I tried a different SD card and it didn't help. I found on the menu "clear all camera settings". That didn't help either. Is there another way to set the factory settings?
> ...


Setting the 60D back to the firmware version that was on the camera before I updated it could maybe solve my problem, but I have no idea what version was on the camera nor do I know where to find an older firmware version. On Canon's website only version 1.1.2 is available.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 2, 2017)

Ain't Google wonderful?  Version 1.1.1

EOS 60D/60Da Firmware Version 1.1.1 [Windows]

or

Download Canon EOS 60D Camera Firmware 1.1.1 for OS Independent


Keep in mind, there are always risks when down grading to older no longer available firmware.


----------



## lutheraned (Aug 4, 2017)

I think that I solved the problem with my 60D. I went through all of the menu settings and discovered that mirror lockup was enabled. I disabled mirror lock up and walla the camera now seems to be working. I have only taken a couple of shots in the house. So, maybe too soon to declare a victory. But, the exit poll numbers look good. Thank you to all who responded to my thread. Ed.


----------

